
Banks won't take Fort Hood shooting suspect's paychecks - pinksoda
http://www.statesman.com/news/local/banks-wont-take-fort-hood-shooting-suspects-paychecks-831173.html
======
adolph
"'I think it's just another example of the prejudice that he's been exposed
to,' [his civilian attorney John] Galligan said. 'It's money that he's
entitled to, that he has a right to.'"

"But Hasan shouldn't miss a paycheck. Army regulations allow commanders to
grant waivers exempting soldiers from the SURE-PAY direct deposit system. Fort
Hood officials said that when a soldier has a pay problem, commanders and
finance officials help the soldier fix the issue, and Galligan said he is
working with Fort Hood officials on finding a solution."

